# How in the heck?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Reassembling a 350 engine. One of the main-bearing caps utilized a dual purpose bolt. This bolt serves as a main bearing cap bolt but is also extended with a threaded end and nut used to mount a plate.

QUESTION: How the hell do you torque that bolt when there is no way to get a torque wrench socket over the extended part. Do I have to buy an open ended torque wrench just for that one bolt?


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

A deep well socket won't work? Crows foot then.


----------



## ptarmigan61 (Aug 19, 2008)

zappa said:


> A deep well socket won't work? Crows foot then.


Doen't a crows foot throw off the torque reading?


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes it does...need to compensate for the extra length.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

are you referring to studded main bolts for the purpose of attaching a windage tray or an extended oil pump pickup?

if so, use a deepwell socket like mentioned above, wont affect the torque unless it's the cheapest made deepwell on the planet.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Chokingdogs said:


> are you referring to studded main bolts for the purpose of attaching a windage tray or an extended oil pump pickup?
> 
> if so, use a deepwell socket like mentioned above, wont affect the torque unless it's the cheapest made deepwell on the planet.


That's it I think. My son took the engine apart and now it's ready to be re-assembled. I (we) don't know what that plate is for for sure. _ Is it even necessary?_ I don't know what the plate does. Just couldn't figure out how to torque the "one" bolt. There are three bolts used to mount the plate but only one bolt is a combination cap-bolt/plate-bolt.

In researching...we could find no mention of that plate anywhere. I looked at buying an "open-end torque wrench" but "holy crap." They are way too proud of those things.

I appreciate the help guys. Any additional comment/help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The tray keeps your oil from sloshing and splashing around during heavy acceleration or stopping, When it sloshes away from the pickup tube it robs the system of oil circulation, causing sporadic wear. 

ED


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

w/o knowing what 350 you have, and based on your description, i'm going to guess it's a windage tray. short answer on those is - theyre there to keep the oil and crankshaft from mixing. lots of engines dont have them and are fine, but it does provide a benefit, therefore you should keep it on.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

de-nagorg said:


> The tray keeps your oil from sloshing and splashing around during heavy acceleration or stopping, When it sloshes away from the pickup tube it robs the system of oil circulation, causing sporadic wear.
> ED


 Makes sense, thanks ED.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Chokingdogs said:


> w/o knowing what 350 you have, and based on your description, i'm going to guess it's a windage tray. short answer on those is - theyre there to keep the oil and crankshaft from mixing. lots of engines dont have them and are fine, but it does provide a benefit, therefore you should keep it on.


Thanks, we intend to keep it but I had no idea what it was for. First one I have ever seen.


----------

